# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Just stop and breathe

## Suzi

I've been contacted by the creator of an initiative in LA and Montreal, called "Just stop and breathe." It looks fab so I thought I'd share it with you today

https://www.juststopandbreathe.org/

----------

Angie (17-12-20),magie06 (17-12-20),Paula (17-12-20)

----------

